# Moebius Wonderfest Teases



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

With Wonderfest 2012 only a week away, Moebius has already begun teasing over on Facebook. For those of you who hate Facebook, CultTVMan has you hooked up. Check out his repost of the Cylon Centurion *here*, and his repost of War Machine *here*. That War Machine looks fantastic! And the Cylon ain't too shabby, either!

Oh, and Frank teased a big Moebius announcement planned for next Saturday at the 'fest. When asked if it involved a new license or an existing license, Frank's response was "both." Hmmmm..... both, eh? If I had to guess, I'd say they're adding the original BSG series license to their existing nuBSG license. Let the speculation begin!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Wild Speculations are my specialty!!!
...but with Moebius...they usually go above and beyond my wildest speculations!!!
I remember a few years ago over on the "old Moebius Forum" wishing for a styrene 1313 Mockingbird Lane kit....well now they're making one!....also wished for new Monster models...well they are now putting out Dracula, Bride of Frankenstein, the Creature adding to their already released. Frankenstein, the Mummy, Dr. Jekyll, and my all time favorite Invisible Man (THANKS CHRIS WHITE!!!)
...not to mention all the Super Hero kits, Lost in Space kits the Seaview kits...
My wildest speculation usually pales besides their announcements...but I can't wait to see what they announce at this years Wonderfest 
Mcdee


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

derric1968 said:


> With Wonderfest 2012 only a week away, Moebius has already begun teasing over on Facebook. For those of you who hate Facebook, CultTVMan has you hooked up. Check out his repost of the Cylon Centurion *here*, and his repost of War Machine *here*. That War Machine looks fantastic! And the Cylon ain't too shabby, either!
> 
> Oh, and Frank teased a big Moebius announcement planned for next Saturday at the 'fest. When asked if it involved a new license or an existing license, Frank's response was "both." Hmmmm..... both, eh? If I had to guess, I'd say they're adding the original BSG series license to their existing nuBSG license. Let the speculation begin!


That would be great if Moebius could do all new kits from the original BSG! A Moebius treatment on the original series vessels and Centurion would be a dream come true! :thumbsup::wave::thumbsup::wave:


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

*Big B-9!!! Big B-9!!!*

Oh, come on, _somebody_ had to do it. :dude:


----------



## Antsnest (Jul 26, 2011)

If you haven't seen them already I have some pics up of the Centurion parts - I snagged a text-shot from Frank earlier this month in return for one of my Raider lighting modules 

http://www.antsnest.net/blog/?p=199

Ant


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I wouldn't be surprised to see more Avengers kits seeing as the movie's been a massive success.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

mcdougall said:


> Wild Speculations are my specialty!!!
> ...but with Moebius...they usually go above and beyond my wildest speculations!!!
> I remember a few years ago over on the "old Moebius Forum" wishing for a styrene 1313 Mockingbird Lane kit....well now they're making one!....also wished for new Monster models...well they are now putting out Dracula, Bride of Frankenstein, the Creature adding to their already released. Frankenstein, the Mummy, Dr. Jekyll, and my all time favorite Invisible Man (THANKS CHRIS WHITE!!!)
> ...not to mention all the Super Hero kits, Lost in Space kits the Seaview kits...
> ...




I wish they'd take another look at that Creature though.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Zombie_61 said:


> *Big B-9!!! Big B-9!!!*
> 
> Oh, come on, _somebody_ had to do it. :dude:


Someone did, we just need it done right this time and big, I've got my fingers crossed......:thumbsup:
I'd also love some BSG TOS offerings........


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

SUNGOD said:


> I wish they'd take another look at that Creature though.


Nothing wrong with the Creature. It's fantastic. It will be on display at Wonderfest and everyone can check it out! See you at the show!

Steve


----------



## bqeman (Apr 14, 2009)

Steve .. You're back! Thats great news too.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

All Hail, the return of CULT !


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

I know someone will want to hit me for this but ... 1:35th Spindrift, please! I would even be happy with a 1:48th version.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I'd like to hear the announcement of a new license. Like UFO or Space 1999. Or something more recent like TRON. Imagine Moebius doing an Eagle or a Recogniser...

Avengers is more likely though...


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

UFO or Space 1999? Oh man, dont even kid around about that. My heart cant take it!


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Had my semi-annual three hour epic phone conversation with Frank last night and there WILL be ALOT of cool stuff at WF to be sure! And even MORE cool stuff by years end that will NOT be at WF. Not to tease, but this will mean MORE cool parts sets!!!:thumbsup:
Not sure if THIS constitutes a tease, but the Bride kit HAS left China....
Tom


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Great news Tom. That very well may be the greatest styrene monster kit ever made. I see frank scoring another Rondo award for sure!:thumbsup:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Ductapeforever said:


> All Hail, the return of CULT !


:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Just throwing this out there...










Denis


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Bwain no more said:


> Had my semi-annual three hour epic phone conversation with Frank last night and there WILL be ALOT of cool stuff at WF to be sure! And even MORE cool stuff by years end that will NOT be at WF. Not to tease, but this will mean MORE cool parts sets!!!:thumbsup:
> Not sure if THIS constitutes a tease, but the Bride kit HAS left China....
> Tom


Get outa here, your teasing! :lol:

hal9001-


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Hal; THIS is teasing.....
Tom


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

Tom, could you ever concider a replacement head for the Invisible Man, the way he looked in the begining of the film, with the googles, toupee, and the nose. I think that would be GREAT!!!!!!


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

I worked with John Apgar as a sculptor on his Invisible Man set (for the Moebius Jekyll kit) several years ago and I REALLY wanted to do that version, but it was HIS project and he preferred the way Raines appeared later in the film. I am NOT a fan of the film, and a film version would not really work on the Moebius kit anyway, so I will NEVER produce an IM* replacement. 
Tom



*IM meaning INVISIBLE Man, NOT IRON MAN, I already have TWO projects in the works for the MKVI...


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Bwain no more said:


> Hal; THIS is teasing.....
> Tom


Tease me once shame on you, tease me twice, shame on you!

hal9001-


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Bwain no more said:


> Hal; THIS is teasing.....
> Tom


Hey Tom. Is this for the original Frankenstien by Moebius or for the Bride kit? I already bought your test makeup head but this one looks even better! The Bride kit does'nt look like it will need a replacement. That Yeager guy rocks! So does Mr. Santoleri! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

MIke


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

They should do the same teasing Monarch did a while ago.Put a picture of part of the kits and we would try to guess what figure,or whatever kit is presented to us.


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Funny, I thought the teasing Monarch did was ANNOUNCING kits at all!
Mike; to be clear, this sculpt (and the test make-up sculpt) are both from my good friend Ray, but he did these for John Apgar at Posthumous. And yes, it is for the 1931 Moebius kit. I am offering a package deal on the resin parts and a bagged Moebius kit over on the Clubhouse, but you can email me at [email protected] for the info.
Tom


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Hey Tom, could you post a link to the bundle you mentioned that's at Clubhouse? I'm not registered at Clubhouse. I would really like to see what you offer.

hal9001-


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

I have a handfull of the parts sets I got from John and I am selling them with a bagged Moebius kit for $40 postpaid. These are kits that the boxes were damaged in transit to Moebius, but the parts are undamaged and still sealed in their original factory bags, and include instructions. :thumbsup:
Tom


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

Should concider relacement head for Moebious Confederate Raider and some of the Knights. Those original heads look so cartoony.


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

Bwain no more said:


> Had my semi-annual three hour epic phone conversation with Frank last night and there WILL be ALOT of cool stuff at WF to be sure! And even MORE cool stuff by years end that will NOT be at WF. Not to tease, but this will mean MORE cool parts sets!!!:thumbsup:
> Not sure if THIS constitutes a tease, but the Bride kit HAS left China....
> Tom


What is the next big modeling event that new kits are announced? Isn't there something in the fall?


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

iHobby in October. This year it's October 11-14. Mark your calendar.


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

derric1968 said:


> iHobby in October. This year it's October 11-14. Mark your calendar.


Already marked! Thanks!


----------

